# Humanoid race with a Str bonus



## Aleolus (Jul 24, 2008)

Hey all.  I have a friend who is currently getting a half-giant started in a campaign we're playing in. She wanted a race which got a Str bonus, but looked essentially human in appearance, and was 'cute' (meaning, no Cha penalty). No more than a +1 LA, as well. Any suggestions, people? Give me some choices, here!


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Jul 24, 2008)

Wood Elf?  Elf = sexy, and it gets Elf stats as well as +2 str, -2 int.  Found right in the monster manual, no LA.


----------



## Kat' (Jul 24, 2008)

Found the following at Crystalkeep's:

Neanderthal (Frostburn): +2 Str +2 Con -2 Dex -2 Int: me Tarzan, you Jane.

Wood elf, as said above  (MM): +2 Str +2 Dex -2 Con -2 Int

Lizardfolk (MM): +2 Str +2 Con -2 Int, LA +1

Earth Mephling (Planar Handbook): +2 Str +2 Cha -2 Dex -2 Int, LA +1

Darfellan (Stromwrack): +2 Str -2 Dex


----------



## Starbuck_II (Jul 24, 2008)

Kat' said:


> Found the following at Crystalkeep's:
> 
> Neanderthal (Frostburn): +2 Str +2 Con -2 Dex -2 Int: me Tarzan, you Jane.
> 
> ...



 Wait, I thought Lizard folk had HD as well. You should include ECL as well.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jul 25, 2008)

The Darfellan are an interesting choice, but generally are much better suited to aquatic campaigns (hence being in Stormwrack).

Nonetheless, they can function on land, though just not as well as other humanoids.

(And yes, Lizardfolk have racial HD giving ECL 3 IIRC)


----------



## Aleolus (Jul 25, 2008)

Well, seeing as this is a third level campaign, I think Lizardfolk are out.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm confused- what was wrong with the Half-Giant?


----------



## Alzrius (Jul 25, 2008)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I'm confused- what was wrong with the Half-Giant?




Probably the fact that the player wanted a character that looked "essentially human" in appearance.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Jul 25, 2008)

And "cute" -- the reason I didn't bother suggesting Goliath (though I find them adorable  ).


----------



## PwrMnky (Jul 25, 2008)

*Strong cuties*

You might also want to check "Races of Stone." The dream dwarves and whisper gnomes may be something to check out. (also the Stonechild, but that may be too powerful for your campaign)

The dream dwarf is this hippie-earthy-crunchy type that actually gets a bonus to it's CHR.

... maybe even a chaos gnome. 

... I've always liked gnolls. Maybe she could fashion it to look like a Husky as opposed to the wild-heyna type.


-P Monkey-


----------



## Jin_Kataki (Jul 25, 2008)

I think Stonechilds are something like LA +8 or something where you actually have to take levels in being a Stonechild before you can take a class level.  If by cute you mean you just don't want the CHA penalty then you can't rreally go wrong with the Goliath.


----------



## Darklone (Jul 26, 2008)

Conan d20


----------



## Tetsubo (Jul 26, 2008)

I wrote this up after being dissatisfied with the Half-Giant. I visualize them as very Norse. They do have a Cha penalty though.

       I've never been happy with the Half-Giant as presented. It only has a +2 Strength and that just doesn't feel like a Half-GIANT to me. Here is a tweak I'm thinking of using. Do you think it is balanced as a +1 LA race? I thought of adding in a +1 attack and damage bonus for spears as a cultural theme, but it might be too much.

   *  +4 Strength, +2 Constitution, -2 Intelligence, -2 Dexterity, -2 Charisma: Half-giants are tough and strong, but not too bright, nimble or socially adept.
   * Giant: Half-giants are not subject to spells or effects that affect humanoids only, such as charm person or dominate person.
   * Medium: As Medium creatures, half-giants have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
   * Half-giant base land speed is 30 feet.
   * Low-Light Vision: A half-giant can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination. He retains the ability to distinguish color and detail under these conditions.
   * Half-Giants may use their Strength bonus in place of their Charisma bonus for the use of the Intimidate skill.
   * Powerful Build: The physical stature of half-giants lets them function in many ways as if they were one size category larger.

     Whenever a half-giant is subject to a size modifier or special size modifier for an opposed check (such as during grapple checks, bull rush attempts, and trip attempts), the half-giant is treated as one size larger if doing so is advantageous to him.

     A half-giant is also considered to be one size larger when determining whether a creature’s special attacks based on size (such as improved grab or swallow whole) can affect him. A half-giant can use weapons designed for a creature one size larger without penalty. However, his space and reach remain those of a creature of his actual size. The benefits of this racial trait stack with the effects of powers, abilities, and spells that change the subject’s size category.
   * Automatic Language: Common. Bonus Languages: Draconic, Giant, Goblin, Orc.
   * Favored Class: Barbarian.
   * Level Adjustment: +1.


----------



## irdeggman (Jul 26, 2008)

Half-giants (per Exp Psi) aren't "humanoids" they are "type: giant", goliaths on the other hand are monsrtous humanoids.

This is very significant when it comes to spells.


----------



## PwrMnky (Jul 29, 2008)

*stone*

Eh ... I say go half-orc. 

There are a couple picture of half orcs looking cool. I remember one of two half orcs having a brawl in a tavern and they're breaking a table. It's in one of the books.

I say, make your own race. Amazon. Make it a female from an island of all females. And she is part of a warrior race. 

... just like Wonder Woman.


----------

